# Hymer Exsis-i 522



## 111991

Hiya one and all

First time post and potential first time motorhomer

I am due to come into some money shortly and am thinking of buying a new Hymer Exsis 522. I have looked at some other makes (autocruise, autosleeper to name a few) but I keep coming back to these (Hymer that is)

Can anyone give me ANY info on this model, any known faults, any good points...just anything,....

Also as I will be buying new, which extras do you think you SHOULD get, and which do you absolutely leave alone and maybe get fitted at a later date?

Thank you in advance


----------



## SilverScooby

The layout internally looks identical to the Van 522 we've just bought, which we're happy with. Things to improve on are lack of kitchen preparation surface - also check you won't find the living space cramped.

As a comparison see this one at brownhills http://www.brownhills.co.uk/motorhomes/used/387_Hymer-CL-522-2.0-td-used-motorhome.aspx

Hymer options are expensive, so suggest just upgrade heating to 6002EH so can run off electric hookup, and 2nd rear garage door on nearside - everything else like reversing camera, solar, etc cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## citroennut

hi flashman,

i was wondering whether it is the new exsis you are looking at? my oh has been mentioning words such as 'downsizing' and 'exsis' and was hoping you would get some replies as we may be in the market in future. good size at 6m as the same as van conversions but with more space. i would suggest you also subscribe to get the full benefit of this site.

cheers
simon


----------



## pippin

I think Exsis-i 522 is the new name for the Van 522.

Not to be confused with the original Exsis which is the one with a drop-down bed.

The Van 522 suits us due to its external dimensions.
However, the lounge area is quite compact as a result.
I would recommend that you specify the large panoramic window over the cab/lounge area.
It does make the lounge seem much brighter and airier.

Also I would recommend that you get the version with the pull out step system for bedroom access rather than the ladder version.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

I think I read somewhere that this years Hymer Vans and Hymer Exsis's have the same model no's and the same rear habitation layouts.

The differences are, of course that the Van is on a Ford Transit ans is low profile, whereas the Exsis is a mini A Class on a Fiat with the Hymer overcab bed.

Checking the Hymer downloadable brochures it looks as if that is correct, but am I the only person that finds downloaded brochures very confusing? 

IMHO Hymer lost the plot when they dropped the old sub 6m Exsis and didn't replace it with anything similar.

SDA


----------



## citroennut

hi sda,

you are correct in the van and exsis having the same layout and model no's but the new exsis is on the ford chassis as well. 6m 6'' long :roll: but is a proper a class but seems to be quite low, not as much as the original one though.
simon


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Hi CN,

How did I miss that, you're absolutely correct, they're both on Ford.

I saw one of the original Exsis (dark blue paintjob) in the Leeds Dog Show car park at Harewood on Saturday, it really looked the Dog's whatsits (pun intended). I know they were a bit tall but they were uniquely odd and just right, whereas the current ones are just back to a standard pattern without the uniqueness.

The old ones were a bit like an older Citroen really. Just that little bit different than the mainstream.

I can say that 'cos I used to have a new red Citroen BX 19GT way back. 

Andy


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi, also first post on forum. 

We picked up our new Hymer Exsis 512 (same as 522 but slightly different layout) in May and are delighted with it. Took it for shakedown trip to Europe for 3 months. Handles like a dream, pulls like a train in 6th up hills, parks anywhere. 32mpg fully laden, up Alps, down motorways. Tardis-like storage. Offset by: slightly cramped living area, kitchen. Suggest you upgrade to EH6002 for when hooked up. Excellent quiet heating. Also, 2nd garage door: always need something from 'other side'. Suck it and see before adding anything else! Go for it!


----------



## citroennut

hi mgs,
are there more than two of you? we wondered about the seat and not having a wardrobe to allow positioning of the tv, trying to find out if there is a family of 3 or 4 using one and how they get on space wise. losing 1.5m in length doesn't seem much when you look at it from the side but makes a big difference inside.

simon


----------



## MyGalSal

Hi Simon

We are only 2 although have had family - both young children and adults -to stay and managed perfectly well. We, too, considered 522 but prefer a more open aspect - and the extra seat - so chose 512. It does create space for TV which is excellently placed. The two instantly accessible double beds are a boon and it is possible to create a fifth berth using dropped table and dinette etc. A plus is being able to curtain off rear bed leaving rest of van in use. Dinette table extension works well and plenty room for 4 at table.

Sal


----------



## williedeliver

[align=center][align=left]I've just ordwered a hymer exsis i 522.....I will be getting it mid June so I'll keep you posted on it


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

pippin said:


> Also I would recommend that you get the version with the pull out step system for bedroom access rather than the ladder version.


Our Adria Compact (possibly for sale) has the same layout and we chose it after looking round all the look alikes, including the Hymer 522, Knaus Van, Burstner Travel Van, Hobby Van and Autocruise Sportstar.

With this particular layout you want to avoid a number of things that are or can be a pain.

As already mentioned ladders aren't great for some people and a number of models have alternative, better and in our case ingenious solutions (steps with an internally illuminated pole that doubles as a TV arm).

Windows at the head end of the bed are just silly, unless you enjoy reading in bed with your head tangling with the blinds etc., at the same time watch out for overhead lockers that you'll bump your head on when waking up. Talking of bumped heads there's at least one model with spotlights in the roof that are in the way as you walk through the van and if you're over 5ft 10ins you'll connect with them.

Another pet hate is the sticky shower curtain that follows you round the shower, look for proper plastic screens if poss.

Moving to the outside, try to make sure you get a door each side of the garage as it's a long way to climb in and get something from the far side. Interior lights in the garage are good.

One thing not to have in the garage is the gas cylinder cabinet. If you have to winkle your way into the garage and twist through 90 degrees to get at a heavy cylinder it's not funny. Ours has a direct access door in the side of the van, much easier access.

Another good thing to have is a heated waste tank. In these vans the fresh water tank is under the dinette seat and therefore shouldn't freeze whilst the vans occupied, but the waste tank is outside under the back and could easily frost up. A 12V heating coil helps keep the chill off.

HTH

Andy


----------



## tonyblake

Hi and my avatar shows the Exsis but ours is the burgundy and grey. 55 plate....but EX 51 SSS
In this weekend for an interior upgrade as we wanted seats a bit more comfortable and rear seats/bed, made to around 4 1/2 deep then finished of in complimentary burgundy and grey leather. Can't wait for finish as we're off to France in June....


----------

